# Giant African Land Snail - substrate?



## monkeyjax (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi all,

I have been keeping the snail on topsoil but don't think it's retaining enough moisture.

What substrate do most people use?

Many thanks,

M


----------



## deadmansfinger (Sep 22, 2008)

When I had GALS I kept them on a layer of soil with sphagnum moss on top. Seemed to work well.










I also added large branches which grew moss and shoots that the snails seemed to like eating.








[/URL]


----------



## FOREST FLOOR (Nov 3, 2009)

monkeyjax said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been keeping the snail on topsoil but don't think it's retaining enough moisture.
> 
> ...


I use the potting soil from poundland, you are right that it doesn't retain moisture but I have found that as ventilation is just as important as moisture for snails, you just have to spray them often. I got one of those 'pressure pump' type spray bottles for about £3.00 and I spray mine daily. I have kept them like this for about 4 or 5 years now, they have bred quite successfully so I assume everything is fine.


----------

